# A rather short essay on Justinian



## Pardot Kynes (Aug 18, 2005)

Justinian was one of the best Byzantine rulers of his period. He did three main things to reunite Rome, which were to build great things, to conquer old lands, and to reinstate old Roman laws.

            When Justinian constructed something, it was always the most magnificent structure until that period. He wanted his structures to remind people of the power and majesty of old Rome, but he also wanted a new superiority in them, as if the new, Byzantine Rome was the true and better Rome.

          The second way he tried to reunite Rome was through the conquest of the old Roman empire. He sent out his best general, Bellesarious, to accomplish this. Spain was his primary objective, however, as it was the richest province in original Rome.

          The third way Justinian wanted to reunite Rome was to reinstate and enforce older laws. He mainly used the laws of Hadrian, as they were the most fair and the most plentiful.

          Justinian succeded in refounding old Roman culture and ancient Roman law. He never did, however, reposess old Roman lands.


----------



## Pardot Kynes (Aug 18, 2005)

This was actually just a convenient way to show the Critique my history essay guy how to write a short answer essay.


----------



## mammamaia (Aug 19, 2005)

needs a bit of fixing, if you want to use it as an example, pk... 

first, line breaks needed to substitute for lack of indents...

should be 'conquer' not 'conquest' in first paragraph...

in second, "wanted a new superiority in them" needs to be reworded, as it's garbled grammar/scrambled syntax...

in the third, "in original Rome" is odd, awkward wording for what, i don't know... the original rome wasn't much at all, if you go back to romulus and remus, its legendary founders...

spelling errors/typos "succeded in refouunding" in final paragraph need correction...   

hugs, maia


----------



## Pardot Kynes (Aug 19, 2005)

Its just meant to be structural. Considering I wrote it in 5 mins. and typed it in about 30 seconds, Id say it works fine. I could do a friggin Phd paper on this. I just wanted to show structure. But I put in Paragraphs, or so I thought.


----------



## mammamaia (Aug 20, 2005)

no need to get testy... i was merely offering help and suggestions for improvement that was clearly needed... and speed is nothing to brag about, if the result is flawed...  

m


----------



## Pardot Kynes (Aug 24, 2005)

Ga...its fine. I just wanted it somewhere on the inernet so it would be easier to expand upon it. It will hopefully end as an extremely long essay on the Roman empire..


----------

